# Just some old stuff



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Its allways a pain to find out that a wanna-be restorer have been "messed around". For instans I have just made a few strokes with my iron but I still found some ten or so small nails under the paint...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Before running power tools on any old wood I have the tendency to use a strong magnet to search of nails/screws/hardware. The SawStop really makes that a priority but don't want to hit with any router bits or any cutters for that matter.


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Is it a window you are restoring?
Be sure to show us a before and after once it's finished!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yes Im restoring it. This is an outside window frame of a house built in year 1900 on southern Finland. Somebody has repaired the frame in a wrong way and im figuring it out if it is OK or not.
The magnet was a very good idea! 👍
Shure thing ill post some fresh pics.
1) Im removing the old lead based paint and removing the glases
2) Nails in plases there shouldnt be one
3) An old reparation of one of the joints in the corner


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Esko it looks like you have plenty of work ahead of you. Do be careful working with the old lead paint, some of the older paint had very high lead content.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yes I will. Ill use a Sundström respirator with both an A1 and a P3 filter plus keeping My door slightly open. 
Ive done this +20yrs 🙂 
Health is important to me and I know how toxic lead is. 
The paint is removed and now I can deside what must be done to The wood.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking good


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

marecat3 said:


> looking good


it is and I do like the photo-shoot.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks! Its allways a joy to get the messy Part of the job done.
Next thing is to replase rotten Wood with solid.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

It looks like it is coming along nice.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a beautiful old piece. We don't do a lot of restoration out here in the "Wild" West. But I can see that just replacing the window is just not the same as having the original. I hope we will see more.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and the documentation is appreciated.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks you for your words! Good dokumentation is a must (for me). In our climate replacing the old windows isnt cleaver because it efects badly in the ventilation of an old house. The original windows is an important part of it. Unfortunantly people more belive in what the industry says what is better for your old house than a professional building restorer (me!). But that is how it IS nowdays.

I have now five customers plus my own needs so I think there could be things to show you on the future 😀


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

An old reparation that wasnt that perfect. The sawings or how do you say it should Be in a 35-45° not 90°and the cut outside should be tilted so that the front is longer. Also the joint lacked glue. It was nailed with about six nails and the end of the nails was just hammerd flat against the oposit side. The hindge was screwed on the end of the repair piece. 
On the plus side is that the replacement part is made of solid slowely growen good looking timber.
Hop this is understandable 😀


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

After this I just have to paint the frame. In this pic I have impregnated the frame with raw linseedoil.


----------

